# 24" Bildschirm = G-Sync, IPS, 144 HZ, ... what?!



## kiste4k (17. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich lese immer wieder von schönen Sachen wie IPS, G-Sync etc, aber habe leider absolut keine Ahnung von der Materie (abgesehen davon, dass G-Sync bzw. Freesnyc das Budget sprengt also nicht in Frage kommt) und hoffe einfach darauf, dass ihr mir eins zwei Kaufberatungen geben könnt. 

Budget: 150-180 Euro
Anforderung: 24" - 1080p; DVI Anschluss, eventuell 1x USB Anschluss. Lautsprecher absolut unnötig
Gebrauch: Casual Office, Battlefield 4 auf Ultra
Graka: 390 Nitro von Sapphire 

An sich finde Angebote, die die Anforderungen treffen, aber ich kann einfach nicht wirklich abschätzen was davon jetzt brauchbar ist und was nicht.

Freue mich über Ratschläge und ein schönes Restwochenende wünsch' ich


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (17. Oktober 2015)

bei 150€ ist es ja schon fast egal^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Oktober 2015)

Nur so viel G-Sync = Nvidia da du eine ATI hast wäre es Free Sync für dich. Aber zu deinem Preis gibt es glaub ich gar keine mit dem einen oder anderen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (17. Oktober 2015)

Der Dell U2414H soll ganz gut sein, bisschen über deinem Budget halt, oder der iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU


----------



## kiste4k (18. Oktober 2015)

Das Ding ist, ich habe jetzt einen Haufen Geld in den PC (Konfig:  klickmich + R9 390 Nitro) gesteckt   gesteckt und möchte vermeiden, dass der Bildschirm dann im Endeffekt vielleicht zum Flaschenhals wird. Inwieweit macht denn sowas wie 144hz oder freesync beim Gaming bei BF4 auf Ultra bei meiner R9 390 aus? Lohnt sich das?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Oktober 2015)

statt einen 24" 144 Hz mit Free Syc und Full HD 1920x1080 würde ich einen 27" mit 60 Herz und 2560x1440 Pixeln nehmen aber der kostet locker mal 300 oder 400 Euro


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (18. Oktober 2015)

ist würde es Spieleabhängig machen. Viele Shooters würde ich 144FPS nehmen. Viele langsame Strategiespiele würde ich die hohe Auflösung bevorzugen. Aber ich konnte mich auch nicht entscheiden und hab dann einfach beides in einem gekauft^^ War auch teuer.
27" auf FHD würde ich aber definitiv nicht nehmen.


----------



## kiste4k (19. Oktober 2015)

das maximumum sind schon 25", alles andere ist mir dann doch zuviel ^^

Ich spiele ausschließlich BF4 (und abundan mal Dota 2). Ich würde mit dem BUdget vielleicht auch noch hoch bis 200€ gehen können, danach wirds mir dann aber doch zu krass..
Gibts in dem Preisbereich dann was passendes?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2015)

Nö, bei nem ordentlichen 144Hz bist du bei ~270€.
Verstehe nur nicht, warum du viel Geld für nen Rechner ausgibst, aber beim Monitor muss wieder gespart werden.


----------



## borni (19. Oktober 2015)

ASUS 24" (60cm) VG248QE LED Gaming-Monitor FullHD (1080p) 3D Widescreen von CSL 4716659325178 | eBay

Schnellste Reaktionszeit und extrem geringen Inputlag. Ideal für schnelle Shooter.


----------



## kiste4k (21. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nö, bei nem ordentlichen 144Hz bist du bei ~270€.
> Verstehe nur nicht, warum du viel Geld für nen Rechner ausgibst, aber beim Monitor muss wieder gespart werden.



deswegen hatte ich oben sogar nochmal geschrieben, dass ich Angst vorm Flaschenhals-Bildschirm hab .
Ggf bin ich auch bereit dann mehr zu investieren. Ich weiß aber einfach nicht, ob man den Unterschied auch wirklich so krass merkt? 
Daher wären kurze Erfahrungsberichte eventuell interessant. AKtuell läuft es ja auch so ganz gut auf einem 0815 acer 24" FHD

Der Asus von Borni sieht schon mal ganz schick aus!


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (21. Oktober 2015)

Oder noch bisschen sparen und den hier *Acer K2 K272HULBbmidp* nehmen.


----------



## Rabber (21. Oktober 2015)

Hat aber nur ein TN Panel da würde ich lieber zum Dell U2515h greifen


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. Oktober 2015)

Wie du hast schon nen 24 Zoll Full HD?
Warum willst du dann nen neuen?

Auch wenn der alte "billig" war, für 150-200€ bekommst du aktuell auch nichts, was wirklich besser wäre. 

Für nen guten musst du schon deutlich mehr hinlegen, und 200€ Ausgeben, nur um nochmal das gleiche zu kaufen ist ja auch sinnlos...


----------



## kiste4k (26. Oktober 2015)

der "alte" ist nur leihweise vom Kumpel .


ALso ich denke, dass die Hz Zahl zumindest eine ROlle spielt, also 144hz wären nett, Freesync sprengt denke ich den Rahmen. Ich spiele permanent zwischen 70-9ß FPS. da ist das sicherlich ganz nett. Bei 2k Monitoren würde mir die FPS zu stark droppen denk ich, bin auch so mit der FHD zufrieden.
Daher ist der DELL eh raus. Usb wäre aber toll!


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2015)

Du meinst jetzt mit 2K hoffentlich nicht WQHD.


----------



## kiste4k (27. Oktober 2015)

.. ohje. ja. WQHD wäre das richtige Wort gewesen. 

also ich spiele auf FHD BF4 Ultra bei ~70-80 FPS, daher wäre eine Hz-Zahl jenseits von standardmäßigen 60hz vielleicht sinnvoll, ergo 144hz. 4k oder "WQHD" wird es aber nicht werden.
Ob es jetzt wirklich was bringt, wird sich dann zeigen. Mir bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig außer es einfach auszuprobieren

Also, Butter bei die Fisch:
Budget: ~250€ 
Zoll: 24-25"
Panel: IPS
Gadget: 1x USB wäre ideal
ANschluss: DVI

Vorschläge wären grandios, bisher habe ich nur den genannten ASUS 24" (60cm) VG248QE im Auge. DIe 3D Funktion brauche ich aber absolut nicht, daher die Frage, ob ich für das gleiche Geld "mehr" ohne 3D bekommen könnte.


----------



## Rabber (27. Oktober 2015)

In dem Preisbereich wirst du nichts besseres finde aber achtung, der Asus hat PWM Backlight das du unter umständen als Flimmern wahrnehmen kannst.
Für rund 370€ gibt es den BenQ XL2430T, 24" (9H.LCHLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland der ohne PWM Backlight(also ohne flimmern) daherkommt und wohl die Referenz in diesem Preisbereich da stellt Test Monitor BenQ XL2430T

Edit: IPS mit 144 Hz gibt es bis jetzt nur als 27" WQHD Monitore die aber ab 550€+ losgehen.


----------



## borni (27. Oktober 2015)

Der BenQ hat aber etwas mehr Inputlag und ist deutlich teurer. Wenn es um pure Schnelligkeit geht und das letzte Quentchen raus zu holen, führt um den Asus wirklich kein Weg drum herum.

Was mich persönlich an meinem letzten BenQ (2410T) gestört hat war das absaufen von Details in dunklen/schwarzen Bildschirmbereichen. Dies konnte man nur mit dem massivem Verlust von Kontrast in den Griff bekommen. Natürlich weiß ich nicht wie dies bei Nachfolgemodellen aussieht.

Zum VG248QE wäre noch zu erwähnen das es natürlich bei max. Helligkeit keine Probleme mit PWM gibt. Ich hab übrigens auch bei 60 % nichts wahrgenommen. Bei 100% ist er aber auch wirklich sehr hell!


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich werfe mal folgenden LG ein_
--> Test Monitor LG 24GM77-B


----------



## Rabber (27. Oktober 2015)

Den LG gibt es aber kaum mehr zu kaufen

Edit: Der Benq hat eine Gesamtlatenz von 3,3ms der Asus von 2,3-3,9ms also sind gleich schnell, hier wird sich wohl keiner wegen 0,5ms streiten und auch bei den Graustufen lässt sich in dunklen bereich jedes Feld unterscheide(Prad)


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

Dann viel Spass den LG noch irgendwo zu kriegen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

Der XL2430T ist der beste 24" 144Hz Monitor.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann viel Spass den LG noch irgendwo zu kriegen.



Ab 3.11 bei amazon (290€): LG 24GM77-B.AEU 60,9 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du Glück hast, ansonsten führt den schon länger kein Händler mehr.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du Glück hast, ansonsten führt den schon länger kein Händler mehr.



Was den Monitor ja nicht schlechter macht.
Ne Woche warten kann man ja mal.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

Das ist richtig, ist ja auch ein guter Monitor.


----------



## NuVirus (27. Oktober 2015)

Alternativ halt doch nen WQHD mit 60Hz und gutem Bild falls du willst
https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2515h-210-adzg-a1212071.html


----------



## borni (27. Oktober 2015)

Rabber schrieb:


> Den LG gibt es aber kaum mehr zu kaufen
> 
> Edit: Der Benq hat eine Gesamtlatenz von 3,3ms der Asus von 2,3-3,9ms also sind gleich schnell, hier wird sich wohl keiner wegen 0,5ms streiten und auch bei den Graustufen lässt sich in dunklen bereich jedes Feld unterscheide(Prad)



Gut wegen 1 ms brauch man nicht streiten. Beim Rest kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich den 2430T noch nicht hatte.
Bleibt aber die Frage warum er für den über 100 € mehr bezahlen sollte als für den VG248QE???


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

Macht man nur weil man es will und es kann.
Der Asus würde bei mir schon rausfallen, weil er nicht flimmerfrei ist und die Grundhelligkeit ziemlich hoch ist.
Würde persönlich den AOC G2460P nehmen, jedenfalls in der Preisklasse.


----------



## borni (27. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Macht man nur weil man es will und es kann.
> Der Asus würde bei mir schon rausfallen, weil er nicht flimmerfrei ist und die Grundhelligkeit ziemlich hoch ist.
> Würde persönlich den AOC G2460P nehmen, jedenfalls in der Preisklasse.



Ja, TE wollte aber nur 180 € ausgeben. Der Asus sprengt sein Budget schon um gut 70 € und der BenQ ist doppelt so teuer!


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

Das Budget hat er auf ~250€ gesetzt.


----------



## borni (27. Oktober 2015)

Da passt der Asus ja genau rein.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

Genauso wie der AOC G2460P und der BenQ XL2411Z.


----------



## MrEgoshooter (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich werde wohl jetzt einigen auf den kleinen Fußzeh treten, aber als Shooterspieler sag ich dir nimm einen 1080p mit 144Hz, wie den Asus und gut is, der ganze Sync kram ist sowieso Quatsch, funktioniert wenn überhaupt nur gerade so und verursacht Delay.
Das Problem bei der Sache ist, soll es für dich gut aussehen oder soll es flüssig laufen? Willst du genau zielen oder ist das unwichtig? Flüssig = 1080p, 144Hz, Gut aussehen = Hohe Auflösung, WQHD, 4K (da die meisten WQHD und 4K Displays mittlerweile eh 144Hz haben erübrigt sich das hier). Für beides zusammen musst du deutlich mehr als 250 auf den Tisch legen.


Anmerkung: Da flüssig bei mir sowieso mindestens 120 Fps sind, fällt 4K für mich eh flach, da nichtmal PCs für Preise eines Neuwagens mehr als 60 Fps auf die Reihe kriegen, wenn es dabei noch einigermaßen akzeptabel aussehen soll.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2015)

Wow, da hat ja einer mal richtig Ahnung.
Mehr sage ich dazu nicht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Oktober 2015)

Konstant 60 ist mir persönlich flüssig genug kann aber auch mit 45 in 2560 x 1440 leben. Spiele aber auch lange keine  cs und Co mehr.


----------



## Thaiminater (28. Oktober 2015)

Also in Csgo wirds für mich schon bei unter 200 unflüssig


----------



## kiste4k (1. November 2015)

der LG ist mir mit 300 zu teuer. Irgendwann muss ich dann doch einmal einen Schlussstrich ziehen. 

Es soll schon bei FHD und 144hz bleiben, aber der Asus beispielsweise hat keinen USB Anschluss, was für mich ein signifikanter Minuspunkt ist.
Bin daher weiterhin offen für Vorschläge zu den genannten Kriterien (nochmal aufgelistet, damit nicht rumgesucht werden muss)

Budget: ~250€
Zoll: 24-25">
Hz: 144hz
Panel: IPS (falls bei 144hz möglich)
Gadget: 1x USB wäre ideal
ANschluss: DVI


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2015)

Bleibt im Prinzip der AOC G2460P.


----------



## kiste4k (2. November 2015)

zu teuer bzw. für 271 € (günstigster Preis, selbst das noch zu hoch) nicht lieferbar:/


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2015)

Ok, dann bleibt im Prinzip keiner mehr über.
Heisst, du nimmst einen nicht wirklich guten oder du sparst noch etwas Geld zusammen.


----------



## kiste4k (6. November 2015)

Also, grundsätzliche Erkenntnis: IPS & 144hz zusammen wird nicht funktionieren - gibt es für 24" einfach nicht + generell zu teuer.

Hab jetzt mal überlegt was ich eigentich eher "brauche": die bessere Farbwirkung von IPS oder flüssiges gaming.
Da ich eher im office Betrieb rumwerkel und das gaming eher nebensächlich ist, fällt die Wahl wohl jetzt endgültig auf einen IPS mit 60hz.

ABER:
Ich habe immer öfters gelesen, dass man die hz Zahl von einem Monitor teilweise selbst noch per Hand modifizieren kann, teilweise bis zu 80 hz OC.
Würde ja in etwa in meine 70-90 FPS passen?! Macht das Sinn?

Insofern die Frage nach einem Vorschlag für IPS mit USB, den ich manuell noch auf minimum 70hz (oder mehr) hochstellen kann.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand 'ne Idee . Budget bleibt bei +- 250€.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. November 2015)

Beim übertakten kann dir keine irgendwelche Garantien geben, sei es bei CPU, GPU oder Arbeitsspeicher. 
Warum sollte das bei Monitoren anders sein?

Und was versprichst du dir von 70Hz-80Hz?  

Wenn dir diese Frequenz so wichtig ist, warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach einen Monitor der das kann?

Dieser Eiertanz, erst legst du dich auf Office fest, da reichen sogar 30Hz und kommst dann doch mit übertakten des Panels um die Ecke.

Einfach mal entscheiden was man braucht! 

Und mal so als Tipp, so langsam dürftest ja gemerkt haben, dass es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau nicht in deinem Budget gibt. Warum also nicht einfach 2 Monitore? Denn die IPS-Panels haben ungeachtet der 60Hz meist auch deutlich schlechtere Reaktionszeiten und fallen derzeit Recht stark im Preis. Spielen könnte man damit aber der Spaß ist anders. 

Ein günstiger IPS 24'' (LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B, 24") knapp über 

130€

Ein schneller 144Hz 24" TN 1ms (Acer Predator XB240Hbmjdpr, 24" (UM.FB0EE.001))  

285€

Die Vorteile beider Geräte gibts dann so ab etwas über 700€ in diversen Zocker-Bildschirmen. Darum mein Vorschlag auf 2 Monitore zu setzen als an einem arm zu werden.

Und vergiss das mit dem Übertakten der Panels, gibt genügend die keine 5Hz mehr schaffen.

Wenn jemand bessere Vorschläge hat oder die ausgewählten Bildschirme untauglich sein sollten einfach korrigieren. 
Sollte nur der Anschauung dienen.


----------



## Pronounta (6. November 2015)

Es gibt schon ne Alternative- Korea-Monitore 

QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS 27 Zoll Monitor | eBay

Die lassen sich meistens auf ~110hz übertakten und haben IPS (oder in diesem Fall PLS)-Panel verbaut.
Musste nur mal recherchieren, welcher der Monitore momentan übertaktbar ist, denn nicht alle sind übertaktbar. Der QNIX war auf jeden Fall mal sehr gut übertaktbar, kann sich aber mittlerweile geändert haben.

EDIT: X-STAR DP2710 LED 27" QHD 2560x1440 Samsung PLS Monitor "Glossy" | eBay
Der Monitor ist auch für sein gute Übertaktbarkeit bekannt.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. November 2015)

Korrekt, an die Variante hab ich gedacht. Allerdings geht man da noch andere Kompromisse ein. 
Muss man für sich selbst wissen, solang alles läuft wie es soll sicher eine Wahl. 
Im Falle eines Defektes oder Transportschaden ist es aber sicher etwas langwieriger Alles abzuwickeln.

Wenn man die Zeit überbrücken kann und das Ergebnis das wert ist, ok.
Garantien auf den Takt gibts aber auch nicht, oder?  Bleibt etwas Glück dabei wie hoch man da kommt.

Zollgebühren bitte auch nicht vergessen,  bei den verlockenden 250€ bleibt es dann nicht.


----------



## Pronounta (6. November 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Korrekt, an die Variante hab ich gedacht. Allerdings geht man da noch andere Kompromisse ein.
> Muss man für sich selbst wissen, solang alles läuft wie es soll sicher eine Wahl.
> Im Falle eines Defektes oder Transportschaden ist es aber sicher etwas langwieriger Alles abzuwickeln.
> 
> ...



Aus Computerbase:"Man kann die Bildschirme bei verschiedenen Händlern auf Ebay kaufen. Bezahlt wird dann per PayPal.
Bei manchen Händlern kann man auf Anfrage auch direkt (ohne Ebay) bestellen, das spart ~10€. (siehe hier)
Inzwischen gibt es auch vereinzelt Angebote auf Amazon.

Die auf Ebay zu erhaltenden Geräte werden direkt aus Südkorea verschickt. Daher wird beim Zoll noch die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer von 19% des Kaufpreises (inkl. Versand) fällig (bzw. 20% in Österreich). Zoll hingegen musss nicht gezahlt werden, da es sich um einen Monitor für Computer handelt (TARIC-Nummer 8528510090). Falls doch welcher berechnet wird oder sonstwie zu viel verlangt wird: beschweren!

Wenn sich der Zoll mit der mitgeschickten Rechnung zufrieden gibt, übernimmt das Versandunternehmen die Formalitäten und kassiert das Geld dann bei Auslieferung bzw. schickt eine Rechnung. Dabei fällt meist noch eine Gebühr von um die 10€ an.
Falls die Rechnung fehlt oder den Zollbeamten unglaubwürdig erscheint (z.B. weil der Warenwert zu niedrig angegeben wurde), bekommt ihr eine Benachrichtigung in den Briefkasten und müsst das Paket bei eurem nächsten Zollamt abholen. Dann am besten Rechnung und Taric-Nummer vorlegen.
Oft werden die Monitore mit einer Wertangabe von 200$ versendet, so kommen sie auch meist durch den Zoll.

Außerdem verlangt PayPal recht hohe Gebühren bei der Umrechnung. Wie man das umgehen kann, steht in diesem Post. Dann führt eure Bank die Umrechnung durch - die will zwar auch Gebühren, aber wahrscheinlich weniger als PayPal."

Die Monitore kosten dann wohl ~320€. Ist zwar über dem Budget, aber IPS und viel hz 

Die meisten kommen schon auf 110hz, höchstens mit kleinen Artefakten. Andere kommen problemlos auf 120hz und Einzelfälle schaffen es auf 144hz. Der Unterschied zwischen 110hz und 144hz ist auch nicht mehr so groß.
Die Garantieabwicklung ist das Größte Problem an den Korea-Monitoren, aber irgendwo muss ja der Haken liegen 
Wobei man fairerweise noch sagen muss, dass der Stand jetzt auch nicht der Beste ist und die Monitore im Vergleich ziemlich schnell sterben (~4 Jahre iirc).


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2015)

Die Hertzzahl ändert aber nichts an der relativ hohen Reaktionszeit der Monitore.


----------



## Pronounta (7. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Hertzzahl ändert aber nichts an der relativ hohen Reaktionszeit der Monitore.



Laut dem overclock.net-Thread soll der Input-Lag wohl sehr niedrig sein. Die Reaktionszeit mag zwar ziemlich hoch sein, aber irgendwo muss man ja Abstriche machen.
In seiner Preisklasse ist der Monitor mmn. konkurrenzlos. Natürlich, er ist nicht perfekt, aber wir reden hier ja auch nicht von einem ~700€-Monitor


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2015)

Gibt halt keinen ordentlichen Test zur DVI Only Variante und ausser der eventuellen übertaktbarkeit, sehe ich keinen Vorteil bei den Koreamonitoren.
Ist halt meine Meinung, aber jeder so wie denkt.


----------



## Pronounta (7. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gibt halt keinen ordentlichen Test zur DVI Only Variante und ausser der eventuellen übertaktbarkeit, sehe ich keinen Vorteil bei den Koreamonitoren.
> Ist halt meine Meinung, aber jeder so wie denkt.



Ich bin da optimistischer.
Aber wenn der TE kein Risiko eingehen will, dann sollte er sich einfach zwischen IPS und 144hz entscheiden:
BenQ XL2411Z, 24" (9H.L9SLB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und gut ist.

EDIT: Oder er spart noch ein wenig  Asus MG279Q 68,6 Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## kiste4k (21. November 2015)

1AOC G2460PF  gab es gerade kurzfristig für 215€. Irgendwie musste ich zuschlagen, ab hätte trotzdem gerne kurz euer Feedback, da es leider keine Testberichte gibt. Noch kann ich stornieren..


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2015)

Hier dein Test 
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-g2460pf/


----------

